# What is your Hamilton(s) accuracy like?



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi ladies and gents! I was just wondering what the accuracy is of you piece like. You know, crown up, down etc... or just on a normal wear routine.

For instance my day starts off at 6am. I usually wake up and my Pilot d&d is 2 seconds fast, I then set it for the start of my workday and it stays dead accurate, even now as of this writing. 

So, what's your accuracy like?


----------



## LastStarfighter (Nov 20, 2014)

My Khaki pilot seems to be +5 seconds a day. I think that's not too bad...

I wear the watch 24/7 other than in the shower in the morning, no leaving it on its side during the night or anything. I can't bear to be apart from it for that long even when sleeping. 

Ive only had the watch a few months.


----------



## DeskDiverMike (Jun 16, 2013)

My thinomatic 38 was last tested to be +9/day


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

DeskDiverMike said:


> My thinomatic 38 was last tested to be +9/day


Nice, have you regulated it yourself yet? I've thus far gotten my Khaki Aviation to within -1, I'd prefer it to be on the plus side, and made adjustments last night, so fingers crossed for a change. As for my Pilot, it's holding steady at a +3.


----------



## matthewr87 (Jan 8, 2014)

My 1 month old Jazzmaster Auto Chrono is +4/day on full wind. As it begins to wind down during the course of the week (I wear it to and from work, but not AT work) it averages around +2/day over 7 days.


----------



## DeskDiverMike (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope. I didn't do anything to it.  and I wasn't wearing it enough. With regular wear. I think the performance would be better!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Every Hamilton that I've owned was produced since around 2010 and they've all performed at about +5 s/d or better.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LastStarfighter said:


> My Khaki pilot seems to be +5 seconds a day. I think that's not too bad...


Are you kidding? That's awesome!


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

My Pan Europ Chrono is insanely accurate (1-2 seconds per day). The Khaki Field Auto is about 6-7s, so is the Pan Europ Auto. The Intra-Matic I can't time exactly for lack of a seconds hand. But it also seems to be below the 10s per day limit. Compared to my Seiko Scuba they're all extremely accurate - the latter is about 25s per day fast. The Pan Europ Chrono is the most accurate auto watch I've ever had - even beats the Speedmaster Pro manual wind by a few seconds per day.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hamilton Aviation update. I've worn it now for the past 4 days straight, last adjustment had me at +3 to+4, I made one more adjustment 24 hours ago, it's now sitting a +.9 after this morning. I wear my watches all throughout the day, taking them off only to shower. If this holds within +5 I'm going to stop and buy a new gasket.


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have over 12 watches, and this year instead of buying another watch I've decided to wear only one watch a month. At the beginning of the month I set the time on the watch, and at the end of the month I record by how much off the watch is. I don't adjust it for the whole month.

For my Hamilton Khaki Chrono I recorded a +2.7 sec/day. I had adjusted that watch several months ago. 

My Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Green (army type homage) the watch gained about +8.9 sec/day.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

My x-wind runs approximately +3 seconds a day when worn, and is usually quite consistent.


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 18, 2006)

My Khaki Field Auto 38mm which I've had for about 3 weeks runs about +12 to +13 seconds a day. A bit too fast for my taste but seems to be in the range for the 2824-2. I also tested the power reserve on a full wind and it lasted 41 hours and 45 minutes or so before the watch stopped which is better than the 38 hours rated for the movement.


----------



## LastStarfighter (Nov 20, 2014)

Something has seemed to change with my Hamilton over the weekend. I can think of no cause but it seems to have gone from +4 seconds a day to -1 second a day. Not sure if this is the watch running in if that's a real thing? I've had the watch running constantly since last December.


----------



## Farner_O (Feb 23, 2015)

My 8-month-old Khaki King Auto runs +5 seconds a day. It's much better than my Seiko SARB 033, which was just serviced in January and seems to be +12 to 15 seconds a day, though. I'm very happy with my Hamilton.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely dead spot on after 2 months having been set. Of course, it's a Ventura chrono quartz model so that's not highly unusual. 

Love it!


----------



## anotero (May 17, 2015)

Hi, all.

I have a Khaki Pilot Day/Date. Does anyone know of the proper position to leave the watch in overnight for it to gain a few seconds? Also, I've been reading through the forums, and it seems that most people's Pilots usually gain during the day. Mine always falls short. I would like to know whether that is a normal occurrence. 

Thanks!


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

anotero said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I have a Khaki Pilot Day/Date. Does anyone know of the proper position to leave the watch in overnight for it to gain a few seconds? Also, I've been reading through the forums, and it seems that most people's Pilots usually gain during the day. Mine always falls short. I would like to know whether that is a normal occurrence.
> 
> Thanks!


Both running fast and slow are normal if they're within the norm given by the manufacturer. That said, if one of my watch runs slow, I usually have it regulated as that's much more annoying than a watch that runs slightly fast.

As for your other question: not sure this can be generally answered as each watch is different and there's no standard position to make a whole model range run faster or slower - there's only trial and error. The best thing, of course, is when a watch runs the same no matter what position it's in - then it can be regulated very accurately. That's relative rare - I have one that does it - my Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue. Runs within 2 seconds per month at the moment


----------



## Nick06 (Apr 2, 2015)

blackhawk163 said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I was just wondering what the accuracy is of you piece like. You know, crown up, down etc... or just on a normal wear routine.
> 
> For instance my day starts off at 6am. I usually wake up and my Pilot d&d is 2 seconds fast, I then set it for the start of my workday and it stays dead accurate, even now as of this writing.
> 
> So, what's your accuracy like?


Khaki Field Auto: +1 sec / 24 hours - Resting position crown up.

Khaki Field Mechanical: +3 to 4 sec / 24 hours - Resting position dial up.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

My pilot having been magnetized is now at a +11 adjusted to the lowest adjustment point. Any tips on demagnetization?


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

dawiz said:


> My Pan Europ Chrono is insanely accurate (1-2 seconds per day). The Khaki Field Auto is about 6-7s, so is the Pan Europ Auto. The Intra-Matic I can't time exactly for lack of a seconds hand. But it also seems to be below the 10s per day limit. Compared to my Seiko Scuba they're all extremely accurate - the latter is about 25s per day fast. The Pan Europ Chrono is the most accurate auto watch I've ever had - even beats the Speedmaster Pro manual wind by a few seconds per day.


Thought I was just lucky. My Pan Europ Chrono is my most accurate watch. Was talking about it with my local Watchmaker and he laughed! So I let him have it for a spell. For the three days he had it was 2 secs fast!


----------



## Peter Garry (May 19, 2015)

Just tested my Khaki auto running at +4 secs a day and is brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinaisid (Jan 5, 2013)

My Viewmatic is running pretty consistently at +2 seconds a day. It has not been regulated so outstanding straight from the dealer!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Hmm, a few weeks in the winder completely messed up my Pan Europ's accuracy. Used to be +2s per day, now it's +20 - need to get it regulated now :-(


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

My Jazzy GMT (2893-2) is +4 when on the wrist 8 to 10 hours a day. +3 if worn longer! Isochronism? Brilliant accuracy really. All my ETA movements are this good or better.

Ita


----------



## jmar1980 (May 4, 2015)

+2 sec for my brand new X-wind! Love it's accuracy, 7750-H21 power!


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

After demagnetizing my Pilot is now spot on all day when worn and active, and only 1.5 in 24hrs; gains when I'm asleep, but still worn.

Ah, to fall back in love with your watch.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

blackhawk163 said:


> After demagnetizing my Pilot is now spot on all day when worn and active, and only 1.5 in 24hrs; gains when I'm asleep, but still worn.
> 
> Ah, to fall back in love with your watch.


Did you do it yourself? I've managed to magnetize mine as well (probably with the induction oven) and accuracy is all over the place now. If you did it yourself: is there a demagnetizer you can recommend?


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

dawiz said:


> Did you do it yourself? I've managed to magnetize mine as well (probably with the induction oven) and accuracy is all over the place now. If you did it yourself: is there a demagnetizer you can recommend?


I bought mine through amazon. As for instructions, I watched a few youtube videos, and read a few articles both offsite and on.


----------



## sheldoncooper (Jun 30, 2012)

My hamilton khaki field bought a week ago runs at +13 sec/day which is a little bit disappointing but within specs as the movement 2824-2 inside my watch is probably the most basic of the 4 editions, and therefore regulated to +-13 sec, i have 3 seiko 5 that runs better than +10 sec, i wont have it regulated, i have decided to set it every 2 days and set it to be behind my atomwatch by 13 sec,i like to fiddle with my watch and its easy to set so only prob is that there will be some tear and wear as i set it so often, love the watch


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

My Hamilton Khaki is deadly accurate. I set it with my computer time (atomic clock) and leave it for months before I check it. When I do,






it's rarely out by a small amount. However, it's a digital watch and they are more accurate than mechanical watches.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

blackhawk163 said:


> I bought mine through amazon. As for instructions, I watched a few youtube videos, and read a few articles both offsite and on.


Thank you!


----------



## wisconsinwalter (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine is 3 days old. so far it has only lost 2 seconds total!


----------



## ryinzana (Jan 6, 2013)

I actually just got the same watch myself, and mine's been running +12 seconds. Not sure if I'll have mine regulated yet. It's so new I might give it a few weeks to see if it "settles down" a bit...



sheldoncooper said:


> My hamilton khaki field bought a week ago runs at +13 sec/day which is a little bit disappointing but within specs as the movement 2824-2 inside my watch is probably the most basic of the 4 editions, and therefore regulated to +-13 sec, i have 3 seiko 5 that runs better than +10 sec, i wont have it regulated, i have decided to set it every 2 days and set it to be behind my atomwatch by 13 sec,i like to fiddle with my watch and its easy to set so only prob is that there will be some tear and wear as i set it so often, love the watch


----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

wisconsinwalter said:


> Mine is 3 days old. so far it has only lost 2 seconds total!
> View attachment 4254394


There's a smart-looking piece!


----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

Almost 1 day old now, and only +1 second so far. It's a Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have had my Pan Europ about 3 months now. Recently timed it over 24 hour period, half of that wearing, half resting and had zero sec deviation. I was surprised but very pleased. Accuracy only matched by my Oris. All other watches out buy up to 6 secs.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> I have had my Pan Europ about 3 months now. Recently timed it over 24 hour period, half of that wearing, half resting and had zero sec deviation. I was surprised but very pleased. Accuracy only matched by my Oris. All other watches out buy up to 6 secs.


The 3-hander Pan Europ is insanely accurate. Mine was the same - almost no deviation at all


----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

Almost 1 day old now, and only +1 second so far. It's a Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## tenthousanddays (Jun 1, 2015)

My Field Khaki (H704450) runs around +2.5 seconds per day when on my wrist all day/night, which is fantastic. However, when it's not, it races ahead upwards of +10 per day regardless of being crown up, crown down, face up, etc. 

This is well within manufacturer's specs, but was curious as to whether others have had similar experiences with the 2824-2 elabore grade.


----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

tenthousanddays said:


> My Field Khaki (H704450) runs around +2.5 seconds per day when on my wrist all day/night, which is fantastic. However, when it's not, it races ahead upwards of +10 per day regardless of being crown up, crown down, face up, etc.
> 
> This is well within manufacturer's specs, but was curious as to whether others have had similar experiences with the 2824-2 elabore grade.


Of course, the Mechanical has the 2804-2, which is the same caliber without the self-winder. IDK what grade it is, but my Khaki's now been running for 30 hrs, both on and off-wrist, and it's right on the money at this time. It has been running about +.5. So, similar mvt, but, as I say, I don't know what grade they put in the Khaki Mechanical.


----------



## sheldoncooper (Jun 30, 2012)

As i told you a week ago my 38 mm khaki Auto was at +13 sec/day , i had it adjusted and its now -3sec/day, im very satisfied with this, unlike many other i dont care if my watch gains or loses time as long as its witin 5 sec/day, im very pleased with this watch overall, nice finish , fits my small wrist well, will be on my wrist many month ahead!


----------



## Scapegoat (Jun 21, 2015)

Just treated myself to a 42mm khaki automatic. in the first week it gained 2 seconds overall. In the second week I checked it again and it lost two seconds total. So it's all over the place........ 

Seriously though, I must be one of the lucky ones, it's astonishingly accurate. I shall now embark on a system of noting how well it runs through a complicated spreadsheet of mean performance. Or I shall just continue to enjoy this rather nice watch. I bought it to rest my 1967 Constellation Chronometer, and the novelty means the Omega is still in its box.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

Set my X-wind (H21 movement) to USNO time at 10am yesterday - from dead reserve. Wore it for roughly 14hrs, in temperatures between upper 70F and upper 90F, with the day spent predominantly walking/ light to medium exercise. It then spent the night dial to ceiling in relative temperature control, upper 70F to lower 80F temp. After 24hrs it was +4.5/5 seconds.


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer (Jun 17, 2015)

My Viewmatic has been running 10 sec fast a day since I got it last week.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

After 48hrs the watch is +8.5/9 seconds to USNO time. 

Wore the watch again for about 14hrs, in temps ranging from upper 70F to upper 90F, while doing light to medium exercise. Rest position this time was 12 up, in roughly lower 80F upper 70F environment.

Seems to be holding quite stable, and considering the temp fluctuations and heat I'm fairly well impressed by the performance when worn. I'll update when it hits the 72hr mark.


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

After 73hrs the x-wind is +13sec. Temp was slightly cooler in this last 24hrs than the previous 2, and the watch was again worn for some 14hrs during light/ medium exercise. I did fall asleep with the chronograph running, so that ran for some 7hrs, but doesn't appear to have caused any isochronism type effects. Watch rest position was 12 up. 

Current daily average is holding steady at +4.3 seconds.

Update:
After 100hrs the x-wind is running +17.5/18. Worn for a good 10-12hrs, spent a fair amount of time in +90F weather with a bit of light/ medium activity. Rest position was 9 up. Overall, I'm impressed.


----------



## sportshoes (Apr 5, 2013)

My Jazzmaster Traveler GMT II is variable, but usually + 2-3 secs/day. Fairly recent acquisition so I'm not sure how rest positions affect it yet.


----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

My Khaki Field Officer Mechanical is now consistently running -1 sec per day. My new Valiant is running more-or-less +16 sec. per day. It was set 3 days ago and is currently +52. I'm not wearing it as much as my Mechanical, so that may be why.


----------



## shetsan (Nov 29, 2011)

A bit early to say yet, but after a couple of days ownership of my new X Wind it seems to be in the region of +7 secs over a day and a half. I am real impressed with this and will time it more accurately over the weekend and update the results.


----------



## mercera (Jul 8, 2011)

I got a Khaki Field Pioneer earlier this week and have tested 24hrs twice both time were less than 0.5 seconds fast. I did not expect that, I hope it stays like that.


----------



## brandonmarkb (Jun 11, 2015)

I got a Jazzmaster Viewmatic (third time was a charm) this week and accuracy has been +4s for the past 3 days.


----------



## 6498ghoul (Feb 1, 2012)

After regulation and (fixing, see other thread) I just finished out the week at +4 seconds on my 38-mm Field Mechanical. Just roughly over +1/2 s/day, and it was dead constant, no balancing gaining and losing. Worn daily and some nights, active laboratory work.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

My Pilot Day Date with the 2834-2 movement has been keeping within 5-7 secs +/- for the last six months. 

A very pleasant surprise.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, after 1 week of wearing the watch constantly I'm .6 on the fast side. Absolutely insane. I've only taken it off to shower. Wish the Miyota movements had the same adjustment screw like that of an ETA.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

My new Navy Pioneer is about two seconds slow after two weeks of almost daily wear. It has varied a bit each day, and was seven seconds fast at one point. That is the furthest it has deviated. Seriously impressive accuracy! I am very happy with my first Hamilton!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Khaki GMT Navy, accurate to about -1.5s/day. Calibrated myself. Well within the range I want it to be. I knew I wanted Hamilton, but I did not expect I will be so pleased with my purchase. It just ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

I have the X-Wind (bought about seventeen days ago). Last time i set the correct time was about *6 days* ago. It now is about *6 seconds ahead*.
I wear it everyday, but not the whole day. I use a different watch for work.
When i don't wear it (at work / at night) i just simply lay it on the box with the glass up.
That's crazy good, right !!
I am sooo freakin' happy with this watch !!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I have a X-Wind and Pan Europ Chrono as well. Both very accurate. 

X-Wind started out at about +4 sec/day when I bought it late 2013. Now runs very nicely at +2 sec/day but only if I wear it the whole time. If it's on the winder or sitting in the watch box it runs at about +3 to +5 sec/day.

Pan Europ Chono is even better after I regulated it myself. Runs at +.5 sec/day to +1, again, on wrist. In the box not as much deviation as the X-Wind, only goes up by about 1 sec to +2 sec/day.

Same accuracy as my Omega PO Cr. Love those Hammy's! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nokie said:


> My Pilot Day Date with the 2834-2 movement has been keeping within 5-7 secs +/- for the last six months.
> 
> A very pleasant surprise.


I know you have, and have had, some nice watches. I love finding people with a lot of experience who really appreciate brands like Hamilton. I will always be a Hamilton fan.


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't wear my Hamilton everyday, but I do wear it at least twice a week, sometimes more. By Sunday it's running a minute or two slow. When I wore it everyday, a while back, I never had to reset it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scary accurate.


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

I got Khaki Pioneer hand winding (H60419533). It runs +2 sec/day and I'm happy with it.


----------



## dablodger (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a new Hamilton Khaki Field Auto and have worn it everyday for two weeks and I am running +1 sec / 24hr. I even checked it twice based on the results of others.

~don


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

My brand new Jazzmaster Viewmatic is running about +10 to 15 seconds a day. I'm hoping it will slow down a touch as it wears in, but I'd rather have a watch a little fast than a little slow, so it's all good. I haven't tried laying it in different positions at night... I'll mess with that once I have a few weeks of mileage on it.


Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Just a little update after having the watch for a couple of weeks now... Accuracy has improved to somewhere around +5 seconds a day or better. It's currently 16 seconds faster than my reference (Precise Time iphone app) since setting it Sunday afternoon. It's settling in nicely.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## compucat (Jan 8, 2008)

Ihave two Hamilton Valiants with the ETA 2824-2 movement and they are both accurate to +10 seconds per day. Not too bad I would say for a non COSC grade movement. I suppose it could be regulated to tighter performance but I am happy with it as is.


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

My Khaki Field 38mm is +4s per day, I have had it for less than 1 month.


----------



## peterm76 (Feb 5, 2015)

I got myself a new Pan-Europ last week. After 4 days it's at around +20sec overall which I'm very impressed with.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I have had the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical for about a month now.
It runs at around +3 seconds.
This won't be my last Hamilton either!


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

At a couple days less than four weeks, my Field Auto is settling into about +4 seconds. I've been totally out of my normal routine over the interval, so further change wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Rod H (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a COSC certified Hamilton XC quartz chronometer new in 1983. I have the COSC certificate. For the last 33 years it's been sitting in a wood presentation box inside another cigar-box sized box waiting for the light of day. I'm the second owner. New battery and away it went and once set has not deviated from precise internet NIST atomic clock time. Of course this is to be expected as COSC certified quartz chronometers are measured in seconds per YEAR! I've look for others but never found any reference to any so perhaps "rare and unusual".


----------



## vladbeav (Nov 18, 2015)

My 1 1/2 year old Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono runs +3.5 seconds per day.


----------

